# cooking



## kimberlyk (Jun 18, 2016)

hi everyone,
does anyone know where to source shortcrust pastry in istanbul to save me having to make it from scratch when cooking quiche, or know of any alternatives?
puff pastry isn't the same.
thank you!


----------



## Eldarin (Aug 7, 2016)

You can try looking at it in "Macrocenter" which is a supermarket franchise such as Migros and you can find these shops in Besiktas and Kadikoy. They sell imported products which other markets don't.


----------



## kimberlyk (Jun 18, 2016)

heya, thanks for the reply. have tried there but am just making my own now. am a cr*p baker but have some time, so hey, i cant complain...


----------

